# Which helmet has best fit for A-frame Oakleys



## Sirium (Mar 11, 2010)

As per subject, any recommendation on helmets that best fit Oakley's A-Frames?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

RED Hi-Fi, but only if your oakleys are white


----------



## Sirium (Mar 11, 2010)

To me, I always find it hard for a snug fit where the top of the A-frame goggles meet the helmet


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Take the goggles and go to a shop and try on a bunch of helmet with the goggles on. No two heads are the same and nobody can tell you what's going to be best for you.... 

You can find lists of helmets that are compatible with certain goggles but that still won't decide which will fit your head the best..

Really gotta do the foot work, sorry


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can tell you what I use with mine... Smith Variant. Great helmet. The A-Frames do not sit flush with the helmet, but I don't think any helmet really will since the A-Frames have a downward arch to them on the top.

Although Illegal was trying to be a smart ass, he has a point. Shaun White uses the A-Frames with R.E.D. helmets. My Smith Variant works just fine for me. I don't care about it being flush. It only matters that it doesn't fog up.

Here's me and my Large helmet with A-Frames:










You can't really see the gap in this pic, but it's not big anyways.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a Smith Variant as well with my Oakley A-Frames. I find it works great. I really don't get any gaper gap. Here's a pic though just to show. I love my Smith Helmet and I love my Oakleys. You can't go wrong with either.  Oh, and Milo hit it on the head, take your goggles to a store and try on helmets. It's what I did when I bought mine, and it worked out well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I use a Smith Variant as well with my Oakley A-Frames. I find it works great. I really don't get any gaper gap. Here's a pic though just to show. I love my Smith Helmet and I love my Oakleys. You can't go wrong with either.  Oh, and Milo hit it on the head, take your goggles to a store and try on helmets. It's what I did when I bought mine, and it worked out well.


My Variant is better than yours :cheeky4:

On a serious note, I believe I have a gap due to the Large size of my helmet. It probably won't be the case for you medium size folks.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

The funny part is Leo, the lame internet at my work won't even let me see your picture. I have no idea what the hell yours looks like. :laugh: I feel like maybe mine is a large, but I actually forgot. It could be a medium. :dunno: Now I'm gonna have to look today when I get home. Then, since I'll be checking out my gear, I'll have to watch That's It. That's All. Then I'll get super stoked on Winter again, and be stuck waiting for it. It's such a vicious cycle and it happens almost every time I look at my gear. Hurry up Winter! Sorry about the off topic rant, I'm done now.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, haha. I have the exact same helmet as you in the exact color scheme. Just that my Oakleys are the Shaun White ones. By the way, that little snow wall behind you in the photo looks appetizing.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Leo, I thought you had Oakley Splice. Do the Splice fit the variant?

And NW, what color lens are those?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Calibre, I believe they are the Oakley G30 lens. They're great for sunlight, not so great for flat light and terrible if it's foggy. Leo, it was quite delicious. On that same note, I'm also pretty sure it's why there is snow hanging off of me everywhere. We rode so much stuff like it that day though, they all start to blur together.


----------

